# Rollenspielerotik



## Celerien (22. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Mich würde mal die generelle Meinung der Community im Bezug auf Rollenspielerotik hören. 
Viele Spiele, gerade WOW und AOC zielen ja mit der ziemlich eindeutigen Darstellung von Frauen hauptsächlich auf die Männer ab.
(Ist nicht negativ gemeint).

Ich habe in WOW sowohl wie in Herr der Ringe schon ziemlich deutliche Angebote bekommen. Und stellenweise auch angenommen, wenns nicht gar zu plump war.
Wie sieht das mit euch aus? Habt ihr in der Hinsicht schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Wenn ja, negativ oder positiv?

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur von guten Erfahrungen berichten.Sinnvoll genutzt, mag das sicher sogar eine Bereicherung des Spielelebens sein.

Grüße

Celerien


----------



## Saytan (22. September 2008)

Hmm bei HDRO noch nie,bei WoW ja,für Gold RP in Goldhain und so :>
Aber ich lehn ab,wenn ihr euch shcon einen keulen wollt zieht euch pornos rein


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Ach wir stehen doch alle auf knackige Orkärsche!


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Ne hab noch keien erfahrung mit cybersex und so zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das einzige was ich zu rollenspielerotik sagen kann das es ein paar seiten gibt die künstler/in haben die solche wow erotik bilder zeichnen bzw andere rollenspiele


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach wir stehen doch alle auf knackige Orkärsche!


100% sign.. wer fährt nicht auf weibliche orkärsche ab


----------



## riesentrolli (22. September 2008)

Celerien schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich würde mal die generelle Meinung der Community im Bezug auf Rollenspielerotik hören.
> Viele Spiele, gerade WOW und AOC zielen ja mit der ziemlich eindeutigen Darstellung von Frauen hauptsächlich auf die Männer ab.
> ...


óÒ was heißt angenommen? ich will schmutzige details wissen!


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach wir stehen doch alle auf knackige Orkärsche!


und diese geilen six packs die erinner mich so an männliche orks oO
mein gott in wow passiert es in lotro nicht haben se auch mehr unterwäsche verpasst bekommen XD ich sag nur goldhain rp^^


----------



## Celerien (22. September 2008)

Die Details lassen wir mal weg, sonst werd ich gleich gesperrt *lach*


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Celerien schrieb:


> Die Details lassen wir mal weg, sonst werd ich gleich gesperrt *lach*


ach das ist ein wow forum und es lässt sich alles schön formulieren schies los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (22. September 2008)

"Iiiihhh! Baaahhh! Ein Thread mit dem Wort 'Erotik' im Namen...in einem Rollenspielforum!"  xD

Etwas derartiges ist mir noch nie passiert und ich werde auch in Zukunft einfach weitergehen wenn ich in der Stormwindschen Altstadt von der netten Elfe im zarten Hauch von Nichts angewhispert werde ob ich nicht vielleicht ein wenig Pixelliebe machen möchte.


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ach das ist ein wow forum und es lässt sich alles schön formulieren schies los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"White-Frost raidet mit seinem kleinen Ork unschuldige Stofftiere!"


----------



## Celerien (22. September 2008)

ich werd meine Vorlieben hier sicher nicht ausplaudern....sonst quillt mein Briefkasten noch über 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> "White-Frost raidet mit seinem kleinen Ork unschuldige Stofftiere!"


neidisch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> und diese geilen six packs die erinner mich so an männliche orks oO
> mein gott in wow passiert es in lotro nicht haben se auch mehr unterwäsche verpasst bekommen XD ich sag nur goldhain rp^^


WAS?!Orkweiber haben sixpack am arsch?Mein leben hat sich geändert!


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> WAS?!Orkweiber haben sixpack am arsch?Mein leben hat sich geändert!


ich hatte es nicht auf die ärsche sondern auf das prinzip bezogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> WAS?!Orkweiber haben sixpack am arsch?Mein leben hat sich geändert!


besser am, als im... ach egal, geht ja eh um erotik.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

So hab nun wieder die seite gefunden mit diesen rollenspiel erotik

hier die 1te seite eines Comics (nein da ist niemand nackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: das wurde von der äuserst begabten Ackanime gezeichnet

www.ackanime.com da ist ihre hp (nein die hp mit dem "adult" sachen heißt anders)


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Omg whity hast auch schon n so ein vieh?^^



> Ach wir stehen doch alle auf knackige Orkärsche!


öh ich sag dan auch ma /sing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Omg whity hast auch schon n so ein vieh?^^


joa mein gott jeder weiße unverbrauchte fleck auf der sig is gift ich brauch noch ein schmalles pic hät gern irgend n todes engel oder so aber find nix^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. September 2008)

lol Daniel höhrst e-nomine?


----------



## mayaku (22. September 2008)

Erotik in WoW....ähhh..schwer vorstellbar, weniger wegen der Sache an sich, sondern eher, weil doch kaum einer einen ordentlichen Satz schreiben kann, wie sollen denn da bitte erotische Stimmungen aufkommen?

Also kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen...wie Toaster in einem Buchladen kaufen Oo


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

mayaku schrieb:


> Erotik in WoW....ähhh..schwer vorstellbar, weniger wegen der Sache an sich, sondern eher, weil doch kaum einer einen ordentlichen Satz schreiben kann, wie sollen denn da bitte erotische Stimmungen aufkommen?
> 
> Also kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen...wie Toaster in einem Buchladen kaufen Oo


bäm alter du schlampe jetz tu ichs dir richtig geben und so alte hier *xxxx leckt xxxx*


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bäm alter du schlampe jetz tu ichs dir richtig geben und so alte hier *xxxx leckt xxxx*



schon alleine beim gedanken wird mir übel.....


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. September 2008)

DANIEL!! antworte mir^^

ja iich meine dich Roger WHITYacker


----------



## Rhokan (22. September 2008)

> DANIEL!! antworte mir^^
> 
> ja iich meine dich Roger WHITYacker



lol, schreib ihm halt ne pm...


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> DANIEL!! antworte mir^^
> 
> ja iich meine dich Roger WHITYacker


mein gott nochmal jetz fängt er in foren auch noch mit vornamen an
ne hör ich nich kenn auch nich die welt von auser des vater unser


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> bäm alter du schlampe jetz tu ichs dir richtig geben und so alte hier *xxxx leckt xxxx*


Also, wenn dich das anmacht... oO Da bringt auch professionelle Hilfe nüscht...


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Also, wenn dich das anmacht... oO Da bringt auch professionelle Hilfe nüscht...


wen du wüsstest was die orks meiner blutelfe immer zuschrein hrhrhr


----------



## Kamui Shiro (22. September 2008)

Daniel es gibt hier keine Internetanonimyität Wer hier bei Buffed anonym sein will ist schon leicht komisch.
natürlich will man nicht erkannt werden wenn man auf obszönen seiten kursiert. dennoch ist das Hier Buffed und hier herrscht ein freundschaftliches Flair!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> wen du wüsstest was die orks meiner blutelfe immer zuschrein hrhrhr


"Rofl ololol l2p omfg pewpew" ?


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Daniel es gibt hier keine Internetanonimyität Wer hier bei Buffed anonym sein will ist schon leicht komisch.
> natürlich will man nicht erkannt werden wenn man auf obszönen seiten kursiert. dennoch ist das Hier Buffed und hier herrscht ein freundschaftliches Flair!


over the top over the top
right now its killing time
over the top over the top
the only way out is to die
*träller*


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

tja man muss nur ma an die richtige person geraten dann kann man schon ganz interessante gespräche führn in wow^^

man braucht zwar ne ordentliche portion glück aba das hatte cih schon mehrere male


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> tja man muss nur ma an die richtige person geraten dann kann man schon ganz interessante gespräche führn in wow^^
> 
> man braucht zwar ne ordentliche portion glück aba das hatte cih schon mehrere male



meisnte damit auch solche art von menschen die als gm behaupten das zebras normalerweiße keine streifen haben sondern chuck norris die eingeprügelt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (22. September 2008)

Ich geh mal aus dem Thread,das ist ja mal wiederlich hier /cry

Aber was zum thema:Hab ma i-wo gelesen das jemand sein johnny wegen wow char gegen desktop gedrückt hat


----------



## riesentrolli (22. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich geh mal aus dem Thread,das ist ja mal wiederlich hier /cry
> 
> Aber was zum thema:Hab ma i-wo gelesen das jemand sein johnny wegen wow char gegen desktop gedrückt hat


ich kenn nur das hier


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich kenn nur das hier


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAACH DU MEINE SCHEI**!!!!!!!!!!!!! wenn den jmd auf der straße erkennt, der wird an sein lebensende hin nicht mehr froh.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Celerien schrieb:


> ich werd meine Vorlieben hier sicher nicht ausplaudern....sonst quillt mein Briefkasten noch über
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass is aber schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (22. September 2008)

Ich finds eklig und lieber vernünftige reale Erotik.
Kann ich mir auch direkt Heintais reinziehen... xD


----------



## Kayezar (22. September 2008)

Erotik ist immer gut, finde ich. Und das mit RP zu kombinieren macht Spaß und freude und generell alles, was das tut, ist spapitze. Mach das jetzt zwar nicht mehr aber in der Anfangszeit hatte ich schon immer viel Spaß mit dem anderen Charaktergeschlecht.
RPler braucht man halt dafür. Die müssen sich dann noch artikulieren können. Manchmal kann man da aber auch notfalls selbst "Nachhilfe" geben und dann zu größerem beidseitigem Vergnügen geraten.
Also einfach: Have Fun und scheiß auf Hemmungen *strike*


----------



## werbaer (22. September 2008)

also ne danke^^ da bevorzuge ich doch eher ein wesen aus fleisch und blut


----------



## Kayezar (23. September 2008)

Es spricht ja niemand von "entweder oder", sondern "sowohl als auch" oder auch miteinander verbunden. Je nachdem eben, wie offen man ist und was für eine lebhafte Phantasie man hat.


----------



## Ben86rockt (23. September 2008)

Looool
ich krieg mich nimmer ein.....

allein die Vorstellung sich an ner tanzenden Elfe einen zu schrubben....... xD

nene da lass ich doch lieber meine Liebe unterm Schreibtisch kniehen......


----------



## Kayezar (23. September 2008)

Tja, manche haben halt gern etwas handfestes, manchen reichen auch schon Gedanken und manche bevorzugen Gedanken sogar, da sie ja schließlich das sind, was uns von Tieren unterscheidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nicht die Fähigkeit, zu Knien oder Schreibtische zu bauen *lachend*


----------



## Celerien (23. September 2008)

Danke für eure lieben Beiträge. Schön, wie unterschiedlich die Meinungen sind.
Wenn sich manche Kerle mehr trauen würden, könnten sie viel mehr onlinesex haben. *g*
Zumindest mal mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde dann mal weiter "Freunde" suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Könnt euch ja per pn bewerben *lach*

LG
Katja


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2008)

och das ja mal geil ich mach mir jetzt ne Orkfrau und dann vergleich ich mal Sixpacks


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2008)

Neulich in OG. Ein Blutelfen-Magier spricht mich an. Ich gebe mich eher desinteressiert.

Er: "Na, du süßes Fräulein. 
Ich: "Hallo."
Er: "Du bist aber ein hübsches Mäuschen."
Ich: "Dankeschön. ^^"
Er: "Hast du Fotos von dir?"
Ich: "Warum?"
Er: "Nur so. Auch untenrum?"

Fand ich sehr charmant. Hab sowas vorher noch nie erlebt und frage mich mittlerweile, wie verzweifelt manche Leute sein müssen. Ich finde es nicht schlimm, wenn Spieler im gegenseitigen Einverständnis CS oder ähnliches betreiben, aber diesen Vorfall fand ich schon etwas merkwürdig. Erotik gibt es sicherlich auch in Azeroth und ist auf einem gewissen Niveau sicherlich eine interessante RP-Erfahrung, aber manches geht einfach gar nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

deanne du hast halt nen sexy avatar hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wurd auch schon angeschrieben
hey elfe
ja?
bist du weiblich?
*nachdenk* ja eigentlich schon wiso?
hast du nakt fotos von dir?
.. ja
gibst du mir die?
... nein ?

hab ca 20min mit dem rumgechattet und wollt den verarschen (ja wir waren 4 typen die besoffen waren und nein wir hatten nix besseres zu tun xD) auf einma er so kommst du ts?
wir gehen alle rien und lachen ihn aus *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deanne du hast halt nen sexy avatar hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


rofl das will auch auch mal erleben aber mim männlichen zwerg kannst des vergessen -.-


----------



## White-Frost (23. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> rofl das will auch auch mal erleben aber mim männlichen zwerg kannst des vergessen -.-


allgemein mit zwergen wer spielt schon sowas ein zwerg oh mein gott das unterste der nahrungskette buahahaha^^
und da oben machen jetz schon leute werbung für sich selbst wilkommen auf buffed oO


----------



## Ben86rockt (23. September 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> allgemein mit zwergen wer spielt schon sowas ein zwerg oh mein gott das unterste der nahrungskette buahahaha^^
> und da oben machen jetz schon leute werbung für sich selbst wilkommen auf buffed oO




<---------Zwerg

.....betrunken und Stolz drauf...... schon mal aufgefallen das Zwerge ganz schön grosse Nasen haben???


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

also mir passiert das auch ein wenig das die leute mich anmachen wollen (wenn ich mit meiner hexerin on bin o.0)

ich sag nur ein:

"hallo süsses fräulein"

"was wilslt du den oder anders gesagt *sprich oder stirbt*"

meistens sind die dann danach ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

verarschen > einfach ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine meinung ..


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> verarschen > einfach ignorieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau!

wenn man die nur ignoriert versuchen sie es weiter aber wenn amn sie eiskalt verarscht überlegen sie sich 5!!!!! mal ob sie es wieder versuchen wollen


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> genau!
> 
> wenn man die nur ignoriert versuchen sie es weiter aber wenn amn sie eiskalt verarscht überlegen sie sich 5!!!!! mal ob sie es wieder versuchen wollen


die versuchens so lange, bis sie net mehr verarscht werden :>


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

also einfach auf n hübschen char zugehn und blöd anlabern amche cih net bei mir hats sichs iwie einfach so ergebn und dann amcht des ganze auch fun^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> die versuchens so lange, bis sie net mehr verarscht werden :>



bei 99,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% wird man eh ignoriert oder verarscht (hoff ich zumindest o.0)


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> also einfach auf n hübschen char zugehn und blöd anlabern amche cih net bei mir hats sichs iwie einfach so ergebn und dann amcht des ganze auch fun^^




.......o_0.........wtf?............. du machst so was?.........das hätte ich nicht von dir erwartet.....


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> bei 99,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 9
> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> ...


jop, und so kann man sich dran erfreuen, dass man die manchma noch mim 2. ch aufziehn kann :>
(mir ma passiert mit meiner ud schurkin^^)

ps: ich mache kein cs-rp, aber wenn mich jemand auf so etwas anspricht, und dann auch noch so plump muss man einfach sowas machen^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ps: ich mache kein cs-rp, aber wenn mich jemand auf so etwas anspricht, und dann auch noch so plump muss man einfach sowas machen^^



ich frag mich wiso man sowas machen muss?

wow 2 chars liegen halbnackt irgendwo und dann noch ineinander ......und das sind pixel....ich frag mich wiso man sowas erotisch empfinden kann....


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich frag mich wiso man sowas machen muss?
> 
> wow 2 chars liegen halbnackt irgendwo und dann noch ineinander ......und das sind pixel....ich frag mich wiso man sowas erotisch empfinden kann....


rofl du hast da was falsch verstanden.
ich habe das so gemeint: wenn mich jemand so plump auf sowas anspricht muss man den doch verarschen.^^


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> rofl du hast da was falsch verstanden.
> ich habe das so gemeint: wenn mich jemand so plump auf sowas anspricht muss man den doch verarschen.^^



achso na dann ^^


das mit dem ps war auch nicht nur auf dich bezogen sondern alle die sowas machen


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ich frag mich wiso man sowas machen muss?
> 
> wow 2 chars liegen halbnackt irgendwo und dann noch ineinander ......und das sind pixel....ich frag mich wiso man sowas erotisch empfinden kann....



ich fands net erotisch aber es war iwie lustig^^

und cih hatte das glück das die person noch sehr nett ist und wir labern andauernd wider miteinander^^

ich kann auch net viel mit so virtuellen figuren anfangen (zumindest auf sexueller ebene) aber jedem das seine


----------



## IchMagToast (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deanne du hast halt nen sexy avatar hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lolxD
ihr habt den voll geownt wie geilxD


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

naja in WoW wird man ja von sowas weitestgehend noch verschont... da is man ja wohl mehr gewohnt das auch frauen zocken also wird man hier nich so oft belästigt finde ich... ^^ aber gut zu wissen das es auch hier solche kiddies gibt... :>

das is der grund warum ich bei css incognito spiel, also ohne headset und so weil wenn da rauskommt das du weiblich bist haste schon 20 anfragen für die friendlist und die hälfte vom server fragt ob du icq oder msn hast, das is so lächerlich... ^^


----------



## Pc-freak (29. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> naja in WoW wird man ja von sowas weitestgehend noch verschont... da is man ja wohl mehr gewohnt das auch frauen zocken also wird man hier nich so oft belästigt finde ich... ^^ aber gut zu wissen das es auch hier solche kiddies gibt... :>
> 
> das is der grund warum ich bei css incognito spiel, also ohne headset und so weil wenn da rauskommt das du weiblich bist haste schon 20 anfragen für die friendlist und die hälfte vom server fragt ob du icq oder msn hast, das is so lächerlich... ^^




hey hast du mal msn,Icq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


oder Steam ID = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (29. September 2008)

ja hab ich alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann ja die url zur hp von meinem css clan hier reinstellen dann kann mich jeder adden is vielleicht einfacher xD


----------



## Vetaro (3. Oktober 2008)

Was mich überrascht ist, dass noch keiner gesagt hat, wie arm das ist, ewnn ein Mann nen weiblichen charakter spielt. Oder ist das so allgemeiner konsens, dass man da nicht mehr drauf einzugehen braucht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Was mich überrascht ist, dass noch keiner gesagt hat, wie arm das ist, ewnn ein Mann nen weiblichen charakter spielt. Oder ist das so allgemeiner konsens, dass man da nicht mehr drauf einzugehen braucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso ist das arm?
wenn bestimmte vorstellungen eines ästhetischen charakters bei einem männlichen nicht refüllt werden, wieso sollte man keinen weiblichen nehmen?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso ist das arm?
> wenn bestimmte vorstellungen eines ästhetischen charakters bei einem männlichen nicht refüllt werden, wieso sollte man keinen weiblichen nehmen?


solange du dir nicht einen dabei hobelst is alles i. O.


----------



## Lurock (3. Oktober 2008)

Erkläre mir warum es arm ist in einem Rollenspiel eine andere Rolle anzunehmen.


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Was mich überrascht ist, dass noch keiner gesagt hat, wie arm das ist, ewnn ein Mann nen weiblichen charakter spielt. Oder ist das so allgemeiner konsens, dass man da nicht mehr drauf einzugehen braucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es ist ein FANTASY spiel .... und du bist in echt kein Zwerg/Elfe/Untoter/kuh/Troll/Orc, und eben keine Frau ...

Es ist echt erbärmlich wenn man in WoW keinen Human spielt ....

btw, manche spielen eben eine Rolle, bzw haben eine Rolle im Kopf die sie verwirklichen, ich spielte in D&D zbs eine Meuchelmörderinn, weil mir der Gedanke gefiel, das sie ihre Opfer mit ihren Reizen ablenkt, da geht ein mensch schlecht. Wenn ich nun damals WoW anfegfangen hätte, hätte ich wohl eine leicht bekleidete Schurkin gespielt, wohl gemerkt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (4. Oktober 2008)

Nur um das kurz klarzustellen, ich meinte das ironisch. Aber es gibt in meiner wahrnehmung wirklich viele Leute, auch richtig ernstzunehmende Rollenspieler, die der meinung sind, dass sich sowas nicht gehört. Wo sindn die hier alle!


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nur um das kurz klarzustellen, ich meinte das ironisch. Aber es gibt in meiner wahrnehmung wirklich viele Leute, auch richtig ernstzunehmende Rollenspieler, die der meinung sind, dass sich sowas nicht gehört. Wo sindn die hier alle!


wenn sie richtig ernsthafte/ernstzunehmende rollenspieler sind, wieso haben sie dann etwas dagegen, dass man eine weibliche rolle spielt?
sie sollten doch am besten wissen, wieso es rollenspiel heisst...


----------



## Zez (4. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nur um das kurz klarzustellen, ich meinte das ironisch. Aber es gibt in meiner wahrnehmung wirklich viele Leute, auch richtig ernstzunehmende Rollenspieler, die der meinung sind, dass sich sowas nicht gehört. Wo sindn die hier alle!


Na dann ...


----------



## glacios (4. Oktober 2008)

Mein Gott das Niveau sinkt hier echt täglich. Jämmerlich was aus der buffed-Com geworden ist.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Mein Gott das Niveau sinkt hier echt täglich. Jämmerlich was aus der buffed-Com geworden ist.


geworden ist? oder schon immer war?


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Was mich überrascht ist, dass noch keiner gesagt hat, wie arm das ist, ewnn ein Mann nen weiblichen charakter spielt.


Ist es dann auch arm, wenn eine Frau einen männlichen Char spiel?


----------



## Lurock (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> geworden ist? oder schon immer war?


Geworden ist.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

> Ist es dann auch arm, wenn eine Frau einen männlichen Char spiel?



Ich kenne mehrere Frauen, die einen männlichen Charakte praeferrieren, damit sie nicht von irgendwelchem WoW-Nerds angebaggert werden..
Es sei denn sie kommen vom anderem Ufer :O


----------

